# Orange peel with spray can of Shellac



## Laughran (Feb 13, 2013)

I bought a spray can of Zissner Bulls Eye Shellac, when sprayed on my project the finish is rough looking, sort of looks like orange peel. Did I apply it wrong? Did I get a bad can? Is there anything I can do to smooth it out?

Thanks


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

I use it all the time with no problems. Many layers of very thin coats, but it dries quickly so the total process goes quickly.

Buff out with #0000 steel wool between coats (after first 2 coats) and all is good.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

More often than not, there's a fine line between a smooth sprayed finish and drips. Applying lighter coats is more likely to result in an orange peelish texture, but without the risk of drips, and much shorter drying time between coats. A fine sanding or steel wool should smooth things right out.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you have any way of spraying the surface with some denatured alcohol that should help.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Orange peel happens when you spray to heavy or if the shellac is too heavy of a cut. The thick layer of shellac dries quicker and shrinks on the surface creating the orange peel texture. Spray thinner coats and sand lightly between to minimize this. To fix your finish you can try what a1Jim suggested or just sand it back with 220 - 320 grit and apply a few more light coats.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Orange peel can be caused by too much paint or being too close to the object you are painting. I saw the latter in the appliance industry with enamel coatings- too close or too much air pressure or both.


----------

